# Strawberry Champagne Experiment



## stef (23/2/11)

Okay, thinking of trying an experiment tonight. Got about 3kgs of strawberries from the market that are frozen in the freezer at the moment. My plan is to heat some of them in a saucepan with a bit of water and a lot of sugar- get it so that it'll ferment to approx 10%

Strain the strawberry liquid (after heating up the strawberries and dissolving the sugar) into 5l demijohn, add champagne yeast and yeast nutrient and let it ferment down in the wine cellar at about 19 degrees. Will probably rack it once or twice. Then bulk prime with white sugar and bottle in longnecks.

How do you think it will turn out? Would possibly think about back sweetening with splenda or something to make a nice drink for the missus.

Anyone tried something similar?

Stef


----------



## stef (23/2/11)

I might add Pectinase too....


----------



## Verbyla (23/2/11)

If your main aim is experimenting then go for it and let us know how things turn out with the strawberries.

If your main aim is to make a nice drink for the missus then maybe you'd be better to make a cider or champagne and infuse it with stawberries by adding them to secondary. 

Hopefully someone with a little more experience in the matter can give you some insight.


----------



## stef (23/2/11)

yeah, main aim is to experiment. Just thought if it turns out it might be a good girl drink.... Chances are it wont though!


----------



## callio (23/2/12)

stef said:


> yeah, main aim is to experiment. Just thought if it turns out it might be a good girl drink.... Chances are it wont though!



Did you try this in the end? how'd it go, I am keen to try it!


----------



## machalel (24/2/12)

Same here!


----------



## stef (24/2/12)

Turned out amazing. Will be doing it again this year for sure.

I did it pretty much as above. Let it ferment for ages though, and i racked it a couple of times to keep trying to reduce sediment.

Left it in bottles for a long time too- needs it.

End product:
Bright, crystal clear light pink champagne- almost exactly what i wanted. I back sweetened to taste. A real hit with the ladies.


----------

